# JRB 416 Arctic hooks.



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

$500. Located Northern Indiana.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Will that fit a Western MVP3?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Will that fit a Western MVP3?


If its fleet flex, yes...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Then I just need some western horns.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

You weren't kidding when you said everything is for sale...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sold!!! Heading to Hawaii...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hawaii, Ohio?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Hawaii, Ohio?


Yes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sold!!! Heading to Hawaii...


More marketplace finds.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> More marketplace finds.


Negative. My cutback is finding alot for sale around the shop...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sold!!! Heading to Hawaii...


Perfect...do you need my address for the finder's fee?


----------

